# Fenwick Saltstick Surf - how much $?



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

a few years ago Fenwick made a saltstick rod for the surf. They were really popular in the striper fishing crowd. I have one, which I love. I'd like to buy another, but can never find them for sale. Anyway, does anyone know what the "going rate" would be if I was to find one? Say a 9' conventional?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I guess since I can't find any on sale - even on ebay - it's whatever price I'm willing to pay... Hmm...maybe I should just sell mine then. I only paid $60 for it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Looking around the net*

it is worth more that $60.

Since you can't find them forsale anywhere means people are hanging on to them and making them a prize possesion.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have an 8'6 salt stick. One of THE best rods I have in my arsenal.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Salt stick*

If they are the gold ones, I got one, eleven foot made conventional,, awesome rod and like the dogg says one of my go to rods...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Mine is a blueish color.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> Mine is a blueish color.


I have the same model. Put a Cabo 60 on it.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

RuddeDogg said:


> I have the same model. Put a Cabo 60 on it.


Mine is a conventional. I just throw an abu with a level wind and let er rip. Great rod.


----------

